# he eats as if he's starving, normal?



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok so we've had Dai Ca for exactly 2 weeks now & his eating habit hasn't changed. When I'm in the kitchen he *cries & howls* like no tomorrow. Then when I come to put his bowls down he's jumping & so antsy he'll run into me or the bowl. Lastly when he's eating, he's like a pig, eating like he's never eatin. Devours every last bit. So we started feeding him more hoping this would stop his habit, but it hasn't & I can see all his ribs when he stands & moves, his fur is flabby & loose looking. It worries me. 
He's 6 weeks today & last Monday weighed 5.5lbs probably gained another by now.

Is any of this normal?!?!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Little man has a tapeworm LOL! I had an ACD who ate like a savage and he did all his life to. I bought a special dish to slow him down. That boy loved his food! My friends great dane pup eats like he has never eaten before and she just had to buy a special dish to slow him down because danes can bloat easy. Daica just has a healthy appetite and there ain't nothing wrong with that  He has been checked for worms and been dewormed though right? I think you have said he has before.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would get a fecal done to check for parasites. Another thing I would check for is diabetes.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id just be worried about the excess air he is gulping down which could cause bloating and gas like mentioned above by Bella. I would either stick your hand in there and hand feed a bit but just having your hand in there should slow him down a bit having to go around it { lol not easy if you dont have time} but a tennis ball would work for now or hockey ball , if he continues this you may have to get one of the heavier stainless ones { they sell at most pet stores} but makes it harder to move around when they are larger , just slows there eating down having to move it out of the way all the time. Id be more worried if he wasnt eating lol , maybe could just be a growth spurt like kids they eat and eat during these times and then other times not so much lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh it's a pup most likely worms. Have you started de worming yet? What are you using to deworm?


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue Nose Bella - Well that's good to hear lol. Yes he's been de wormed. He had his 2nd medication intake on Friday.

Sadie - He was checked last week for parasites because my other dog got a tummy ache. They both checked out normal. However I will ask about diabetes, thank you.

angelbaby - Like with BNB, about the special bowl, what is the special bowl? I have stainless steal ones that are in a holder that levitates it off the ground a bit but keeps it in place. The air thing, I'm sure he gets a lot of that. I could try hand feeding, I'll see how that one goes next meal & let you know, thank you. We don't have a tennis ball. Ya lol not eating is worse. But omgosh you should see how he eats, it frustrates my fiance because he asks "is he supposed to be eating like that?!?". Chanel eats so proper, quiet & slow. Complete opposite lol.

I don't know what the de wormer was specifically called. But he's had both dosages now. After his first one, he had bowel movements that contained worms (ickyyy) & then they were gone. After his 2nd dosage, his stool remained normal.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Make sure your pup is getting a good feed. If your pup is infested with worms the parasites are sucking all the nutrients from the digestive track making it hard for your little one to put on weight. If his skin is loose you need to make sure the pup is staying well hydrated. Pups need to be wormed a few times and then once a year there after. If your deworming the pup yourself you need to make sure your using a good wormer to rid the pup of all parasites panacur c will get rid of tapeworms, hook worms, and round worms. You can also call the vet and ask them to confirm parasites infestation through a fecal and they can give the pup drontal plus to get rid of the worms. This will need to be repeated again 3 more times up until 6 months.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sometimes a dog can have worms that are not visable in the stool. And the deworming has to be repeated after the initial 2 4 6 and 8 weeks then monthly up until 6 months of age yearly thereafter. So your pup could still have worms only the microscope will be able to detect.

Fecal Exams & Worming Schedules for Dogs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not sure about the special bowl ? I have only used the balls in the bowl to slow them down , maybe bella has a link or picture of the bowl she is talking about ?


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

The vet did both de worming & said if his stool looks not normal within 10 days after to go back & have a fecal sample to see if he needs a 3rd de worming. But his stool is completely normal, its not runny or anything like it was before his de wormer & his fecal sample came back normal last week.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> not sure about the special bowl ? I have only used the balls in the bowl to slow them down , maybe bella has a link or picture of the bowl she is talking about ?


Oh ok, if his bowl was bigger I might be able to fit a ball, but he'd probably knock it out lol.

Bella do you have a link or picture?? ^_^


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Then your puppy might just be a greedy little pig lol. Don't over feed no matter what. Keep the pup on a rich protein grain free diet. What are you feeding the pup?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can tell you if you fed the pup something like orijen or evo red meats the pup would be full quicky. My full grown dog can barley finish 2 cups. For a pup your age the feeding recommendation is like 1/4 a cup to start.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

My oldest dog eats the same way. I never free feed him because he would eat himself to death. Even without worms, a dog's eating habits begin as a puppy. I don't use any funny bowls or balls because he knocks them over or takes the balls out. So I feed him small portions at a time. He's the only dog I've ever had like this, and he was my first and last BYB dog I'll ever have. 

So I don't know if you can correct it now as a pup. Eating fast doesn't allow the dogs to get the benefits of the food, as it needs to be chewed. If you can solve it, I'm sure it'll help others on here in the future....


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol I'd rather him a pig then with more worms. Because I asked myself if that's what it was, but after his 2nd de wormer, his stool was still normal. So then I asked "what is it then?!" lol. Ok, I won't over feed him, I was just really worried, with the ribs & all. I'll leave out water more as well, takes him a bit before he realizes he can drink it ^_^
Well he was starting to loose his fur, getting bald looking patches behind his ears, on his belly & back legs. The food before we switched had chicken in it & we were told his dad was allergic to chicken. The store manager at Petcetera said it was ok to feed him chicken... till the loosing of fur started. We're also using hypo allergenic detergent for his blankets just to be 100% safe & sure.
Anyway, now we're feeding him: 
Blue Longevity Puppy Food (wet)
Blue Buffalo Life Protection Puppy Formula Food Lamb & Rice (dry)

We haven't started on the dry yet, I think I'm going to ease him on to it between 7-8 weeks, is that ok? & can I give him a bath yet? He stinks  lol


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I can tell you if you fed the pup something like orijen or evo red meats the pup would be full quicky. My full grown dog can barley finish 2 cups. For a pup your age the feeding recommendation is like 1/4 a cup to start.


We don't have those dog brand foods  but was told Blue Buffalo is really good & we feed him 2 tablespoons each meal & he has 4 meals a day. He's still taking medication for Kennels Cough, you have to have food in you & be taken every 12hrs. So we have to accommodate his meals around that

7am
11am
4pm
8pm

Then a quick small bite again at 11pm before his meds


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Eagle said:


> My oldest dog eats the same way. I never free feed him because he would eat himself to death. Even without worms, a dog's eating habits begin as a puppy. I don't use any funny bowls or balls because he knocks them over or takes the balls out. So I feed him small portions at a time. He's the only dog I've ever had like this, and he was my first and last BYB dog I'll ever have.
> 
> So I don't know if you can correct it now as a pup. Eating fast doesn't allow the dogs to get the benefits of the food, as it needs to be chewed. If you can solve it, I'm sure it'll help others on here in the future....


Well I will try many different methods suggested & yes I hope I can solve it as well ^_^ I will definitely keep everyone posted with the methods & if they are successful or not


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Go ahead and mix the some dry food in with the wet food. By 8 weeks old your pup should be eating dry food only. Keep an eye out on the itching and fur loss the places your pup is loosing hair sounds like classic demodectic mange. But it could also be allergies from the food he was eating before you switched. If the hair loss continues I would have the vet do a skin scrape for mange to be on the safe side.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

well if nothing is wrong with the pup you are lucky -__-
i have a hard time getting my girl to eat sometimes.
shes getting better though, her appetite has picked up quite a bit.
you may just have a little garbage disposal on you're hands though ahah 
thats how my JRT is, he just devours his food.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

DaiCa said:


> We don't have those dog brand foods  but was told Blue Buffalo is really good & we feed him 2 tablespoons each meal & he has 4 meals a day. He's still taking medication for Kennels Cough, you have to have food in you & be taken every 12hrs. So we have to accommodate his meals around that
> 
> 7am
> 11am
> ...


Awe if your pup is just getting over kennel cough that could have caused the weight loss and dehydration. Keep fluids in the pup and finish off the meds. I didn't realize your pup had been sick that makes sense now.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id start him on the dry food now, we started our pups at 4-5 weeks on dry food { was soaked in goats milk , or water would work} But id try before the 7-8 week age. My personal opinion on canned wet food isnt high , I think it makes picky eaters and I have never found a wet food out there that is up to par with a good quality kibble food. { not saying there isnt one out there but from what I have found , and we even tried a canned food that was recommended to us by a breeder and werent happy with results} . Id chuck the can food and go with a good quality kibble food now , or raw diet. i think I have heard Bule buffalo is good food, never tried it with my dogs so cant comment to much on that.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Go ahead and mix the some dry food in with the wet food. By 8 weeks old your pup should be eating dry food only. Keep an eye out on the itching and fur loss the places your pup is loosing hair sounds like classic demodectic mange. But it could also be allergies from the food he was eating before you switched. If the hair loss continues I would have the vet do a skin scrape for mange to be on the safe side.


Oh ok, I will try that with his next meal, see how he handles it. What is demodectic mange?


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> well if nothing is wrong with the pup you are lucky -__-
> i have a hard time getting my girl to eat sometimes.
> shes getting better though, her appetite has picked up quite a bit.
> you may just have a little garbage disposal on you're hands though ahah
> thats how my JRT is, he just devours his food.


Awe I'm glad to hear her appetite is better. Have you switched her food yet? Does she like it? Lol awe ^_^


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Awe if your pup is just getting over kennel cough that could have caused the weight loss and dehydration. Keep fluids in the pup and finish off the meds. I didn't realize your pup had been sick that makes sense now.


Oh? I didn't know KC caused that  We will & we are. He loves his meds, tastes like oranges ^_^


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Id start him on the dry food now, we started our pups at 4-5 weeks on dry food { was soaked in goats milk , or water would work} But id try before the 7-8 week age. My personal opinion on canned wet food isnt high , I think it makes picky eaters and I have never found a wet food out there that is up to par with a good quality kibble food. { not saying there isnt one out there but from what I have found , and we even tried a canned food that was recommended to us by a breeder and werent happy with results} . Id chuck the can food and go with a good quality kibble food now , or raw diet. i think I have heard Bule buffalo is good food, never tried it with my dogs so cant comment to much on that.


We had him eating his previous dry food soaked in warm water but he had a hard time eating it. So we thought to wait. But we'll try with his new food. Yes wet food isn't as good as it could be. We use it as a treat on Chanel's birthday every month ^_^ . Blue Buffalo is supposed to have good quality ingredients. Here's a link, so you can give me a better input on it 

BLUE Longevity™ Puppy Food - Food Center - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is one of the bowls they sell to slow down a fast eater. This one is metal. My friends is a little different and plastic. She payed $10 for it at pet supplies plus. I feed blue buffalo as well and I add the BB wilderness canned and will continue to. Dry food lacks moisture and only has about 10% to 12%. Canned food is geared more towards a biologically appropriate diet because it is about 70% moisture. Yes, you can just add water to dry food but I would rather give her canned meat  JMO through research I have done  My friend who has the great dane pup who is only 10 months old just had a battle with bloat. $5,000 dollars later and he is good as new. It was awful to see a dog in pain like that but it is more common with Great Danes, Weimeraners, Dobermans, and other deep chested breeds. Not so much our breed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

says there are 2 kinds chicken and brown rice and lamb and oatmeal , Im assuming if there is a chicken allergy you suspect then its the lamb one you are feeding? it looks ok I dont have the time right now to go through the pet rating on it but can give you the link if you want to do it and see where it comes out. If this doesnt work I can recommend the orijen brand I have used it for all my dogs up until recently { stopped cause of price a nd was going through 4-5 bags a month , almost $80-$90 a bag} but If I was to only have 2-3 dogs id be right back on it , great results and like sadie said you feed a great quality food I also find they eat less to feel full. http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I use wet food for sick dogs a lot of time they won't eat and it's easier to force feed them. But other than that dry food is the best for them.


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Bella - Thank you  the bowl looks neat & could help! I will look online to see if we have them here. Oh do you? I don't think I can feed him the Wilderness, unfortunately even the salmon has chicken meal & chicken fat in it. Strangely enough. It's a shame too because I've heard nothing but good things about their Wilderness product. Oh interesting. Maybe I can mix the 2 together for a little while. Then just add a little wet food for dinners? To keep the moisture. Awe  oh no, that's very expensive, but I'm glad it was well worth it because he is better now  & I'm glad that it's not common in our breed.

angelbaby - Yes I got the Lamb & Oatmeal sorry. Ok thank you, unfortunately we don't have that brand available here. Ok that took a while, but if I did it correctly, Blue Buffalo Puppy Lamb & Oatmeal got 113 points = A . Yay  & I just checked the puppy wet food & it's really good as well, the only points I could find deductible is the salt.

Sadie - I tried using wet bland food for Chanel when she had a tummy ache it contains rice & it actually made it worse  which btw I need to tell my vet that. Because I decided to just give her plain cooked rice with less than 1/4 of her regular food & she's doing better, along with hers meds of course.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

WTH is ^_^?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> WTH is ^_^?


its a face duh ...LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL at those bowls, I feed my dogs on the floor of their crates and they have to pick it up a few at a time. The cost is free and keeps them from eating too fast


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> its a face duh ...LOL


I'll take your word for it.... lol... that's all I see are those marks when I read this .... no words lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the up arrows that I cant seem to find on my keyboard are the eyes and the underscore thing is the mouth lol.

edit: found the ^key lol


----------

